# Oh no! Snow!



## billski (May 13, 2016)

Northern VT is expected to see less than an inch of snowfall Sunday night.  The low temp will be just about at the freezing mark.  But just like the rest of this foul eastern winter, rain will follow immediately thereafter.:angry:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.1901&lon=-72.8248#.VzaBiExri2Y


----------



## abc (May 15, 2016)

Is that bad?


----------



## Abubob (May 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (May 15, 2016)

What are you going to start skiing now?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 4, 2016)

Darn this is from May, I thought it was a new post and got excited.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 7, 2016)

Days like today remind me how much I hate Summer  90f Dewpoint 70f
At least the days are getting shorter......


----------



## jack97 (Jul 9, 2016)

a new hope.....


----------

